# gurgling stomach and grass eating????



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Babs and Macy both seem to have a lot of gurgling going on in there stomachs, not only after eating. Babs has started eating grass every chance she gets, I worry because Max ate a lot of grass and his belly made the same noises..... I guess after you lose a young dog so unexpectedly you become a bigger more neurotic worry wart than before, anyway does anyone else's dogs belly make all these weird noises and eat grass


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

My crew eat grass all the time when I walk them they are fine. I worry all the time nothing neurotic about that. I think it makes you more aware of everything.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Lucky's stomach will growl and gurgle too sometimes whether she has eaten or not. She never seems to be bothered by it, in fact everytime she has done it she's been sleeping. Don't know why.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

My bf and I always say Avery is part cow. The first thing he does when he goes out many times is eat grass. Some times (rarely though) he eats so much he pukes it back up. He some times has a growly tummy but he hasn't lately, never seems to bother him much...


----------

